# Please help what is this? Pest or fungal?



## troy (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Lance Birk (Dec 13, 2016)

Please post a good photo that shows the problem clearly.
Give details. 
Describe spot in detail.
Are there more spots?
How long has it been evident?
Are there more spots / lesions on any other plants?
Has the plant shown signs of sudden poor health?
What is the plant?

This could be SERIOUS, -- but it's too hard to see clearly enough to make a decision.

Exercise your best sanitation - and do NOT move any plant. 
Keep other persons away from your growing area.

Do this now.


----------



## troy (Dec 13, 2016)

I got this one week ago I noticed it right away, none of my other plants have anything close to this all are very healthy


----------



## Lance Birk (Dec 13, 2016)

Well, I still do not know what the problem actually is since you give no specific description of it.

Fortunately, what i thought was your problem is NOT what I thought it might be.

Forget my response.


----------



## troy (Dec 13, 2016)

The wet spots around the damage in the leaf tissue, all of it is in the leaf tissue, doing damage


----------



## troy (Dec 14, 2016)

The main reason I want to know what this is in just 2 flasks I have over 500.00 invested, and I don't want to lose my collection!!!


----------



## gonewild (Dec 14, 2016)

troy said:


> The main reason I want to know what this is in just 2 flasks I have over 500.00 invested, and I don't want to lose my collection!!!



Burn the plant. or send it back to where it came from and ask them for an explanation.


----------



## troy (Dec 14, 2016)

Seriously?


----------



## gonewild (Dec 14, 2016)

troy said:


> Seriously?



Yes.

If you are concerned about your collection why take the chance? 
Whatever the plant has is not good and it came with the plant. 
It may not turn out to be a disease at all but it looks like it could be nasty if it is.


----------



## troy (Dec 14, 2016)

Ok, I'll isolate it with hydrogen peroxide treatments first then try physan 20 if that doesn't work than......


----------



## Stone (Dec 14, 2016)

Troy, it is a fungal disease, a pretty common one and it is easily treated with any good rose fungicide that you can buy anywhere.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 14, 2016)

Peroxide and physan are just contact cleaners, so won't do anything for what may be in the plant


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks mike, this dendrobium is my favorite, I want to keep it


----------



## abax (Dec 14, 2016)

You might try Cleary's 3336 as a drench. It won't save the
damaged leaves, but new leaves will come out clean.


----------



## troy (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks angela


----------



## Tom-DE (Dec 19, 2016)

do something to the mites. It looks like secondary fungal/bacterial infection from false mite damages. 

Good luck with your $500 flask investment. way overpaid for those, dude.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 19, 2016)

I agree with Mike & Charlse. 

Spray it with proper chemical ( I can't tell for sure what disease, so I'd use both fungicide and bactericide). 

If you leave it as is, all the leaves will be gone and the plant won't recover on its own. I've lost dendrobium to this kind of spotting disease, although mine had one spot that got bigger and bigger and bigger while yours have tons all over.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't think I understand you about flasks. 
Are you saying you bought two flasks of this dendrobium for $500?

If that's the case, this is a mature plant many years after purchasing the flask. 
You cannot ask the vendor for refund as Lance says. 

Unless a person buys an obviously sick plant, sellers cannot be liable to what happen to plants.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 19, 2016)

I understood that Troy had just invested $500 in new flasks that he did not want to risk the health of by exposure to this plant.


----------



## troy (Dec 19, 2016)

I have multiple 225.00 flasks from sam tsui and glen decker I don't want to risk


----------



## chrismende (Dec 22, 2016)

Troy, my 2 cents is that your Dendrobium is easily replaced. Toss it and get another healthier one! Agonizing over one sick, new plant isn't worth the trouble!
You will spend far more on the process than the plant is worth.
If your other plants aren't sick too, they would be well served to not be exposed to this one.


----------



## chrismende (Dec 22, 2016)

Well, maybe I'm overreacting...


----------



## gonewild (Dec 22, 2016)

chrismende said:


> Well, maybe I'm overreacting...



No you aren't.


----------



## abax (Dec 23, 2016)

I don't think you're overreacting at all.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 26, 2016)

Tom-DE said:


> do something to the mites. It looks like secondary fungal/bacterial infection from false mite damages.
> 
> Good luck with your $500 flask investment.


This! Keep it isolated from the rest of the plants.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 26, 2016)

I agree with Chris.
When I see ugly leaf tip starting or a few small spots, I keep a very close eye on. Usually cutting the affected part off is the end of most.

When they return, then it is a challenging case.

When there is a large rot or a whole bunch of little spots all over like this, it is often best to discard the plant IF the plants are easily replaceable mericlone or something that has relatively little variation among clone to clone.

Risk of spreading diseases all over the collection is just not worth it. 

My opinion.


----------

